# [SOLVED] Zapętlone zależności, jak ominąć na przykład w VLC

## maxim.251

A ja mam wielki problem z zainstalowaniem VLC. Wyświetla mi że są zapętlone zalezności. 

Co mam zrobić by móc go zainstalować, bo widzę ze jest możliwość ale nie wiem jak to zrobić. 

```
Calculating dependencies... done! 

[nomerge       ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.6-r1  USE="-test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-ruby/rake-0.8.7-r6  USE="doc -bash-completion -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 

[nomerge       ]   virtual/rubygems-4  RUBY_TARGETS="(ruby19)" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p194-r1  USE="berkdb doc gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl yaml -debug -examples -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 

[nomerge       ]     dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12  USE="doc -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 

[ebuild  N     ]      dev-ruby/hoe-2.12.5  USE="doc -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 120 kB 

[ebuild  N     ]       dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12  USE="doc -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18" 309 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 429 kB 

 * Error: circular dependencies: 

(dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on 

 (dev-ruby/hoe-2.12.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime) 

  (dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime) 

t might be possible to break this cycle 

by applying any of the following changes: 

- dev-ruby/hoe-2.12.5 (Change USE: -doc) 

- dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12 (Change USE: -doc) 

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed. 

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'. 

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

To samo się dzieje z innymi odtwarzaczami filmów.

 Czy można zamaskować jeden pakiet by mieć możliwość instalacji całej reszty? Czy jest inne wyjście?

NIe wiem, może to błachostka, ale próbowałem zmienić flagę USE i nic nie pomogło.Last edited by maxim.251 on Sat Jul 28, 2012 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Tak jak ci pisze:

```
- dev-ruby/hoe-2.12.5 (Change USE: -doc) 

- dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12 (Change USE: -doc) 
```

dodaj 

```
dev-ruby/hoe -doc

dev-ruby/rdoc -doc
```

do /etc/portage/package.use . Po instalacji możesz usunąć te linijki i zainstalować jeszcze raz,  z dokumentacją.

----------

## maxim.251

Ja wyłączyłem flagę dla głównego programu, pewnie dla tego wciąż miałem zapętlanie.

Ja właśnie znalazłem na WIKI coś podobnego na temat rozwiązania zapętlonych zależności.

http://pl.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Zap%C4%99tlone_zale%C5%BCno%C5%9Bci

A to nie wiedziałem że powinienem instalować najpierw te zalezności bez tej flagi, a potem normalnie ten program. 

O ile się nie mylę to powinienem te obydwie zainstalować? Czy jedną z nich bez flagi doc?? 

 Po za tym dziękuję za odpowiedź... Tak myślałem że to będzie coś banalnego  :Razz: 

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> O ile się nie mylę to powinienem te obydwie zainstalować? Czy jedną z nich bez flagi doc?? 
> 
>  Po za tym dziękuję za odpowiedź... Tak myślałem że to będzie coś banalnego 

 

Obie bez flagi.

----------

## maxim.251

Dziękuję. Temat można zaliczyć za zamknięty.

----------

